# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Feedback on Paris Perfect?

## sradek

Planning to head back across the pond in the next few months and we are considering an apartment through Paris Perfect

Has anyone recently leased through Paris Perfect?  Experience / feedback on their service is welcomed

Their google reviews seems strong, and I recall Paris Perfect discussed on the forum a few years ago. I did search but did not find any recent / specific commentary.

----------


## GramChop

While I have no personal experience (yet) with Paris Perfect, I do know many who have had stellar experiences.  Hopefully, someone will chime in soon.  If not, I've gotten good responses for my Paris questions on the TripAdvisor Paris forum.

----------


## sradek

Thanks for the reply, will look into TripAdvisor forums as a second reference point

----------


## Valerie

This may be a bit late (I just started visiting the forum again as we are planning a SBH trip) but we used Paris Perfect in Nov 2015. At the time they had briefly changed their name to Paris Made Perfect-not sure why the back and forth. Anyway, we loved them and had a fantastic experience! We were actually there during the terrorist attacks and they were very much on top of things and were already making plans to accommodate us if our flight was cancelled. I have more details in my post: *6-14 NOV 2015: Paris in the Fall! * If you have any specific questions I'll do my best to answer. I really can't recommend them enough. We'll definitely use them in the future!

----------

